# Eternal Conflict



## nami_boo (Apr 8, 2009)

Setting:

It all started when the Van family made a pact with a demon. Since then everything that the Van's have owned belong to this demon. At this time, the demon cast a spell so as the Vans, vampires, or demons can enter but cant leave until the vampires either kill the demons or the demons kill the vampires. Suddenly the Vans vanished and noone has heard from them since. A few months after they disappeared, a new family moved in without knowledge of this pact between the demon and the Vans and little did the demon know, this family is a family of vampires. Once she finds out that her new residents are vampires, she starts to try to scare them away without doing any damage to her property, yet they refused to move. Thats when this conflict began between the Falls (demons) and the Rise(vampires). This conflict has been continuing for 10 years then a new demon arises and takes over the Falls clan. And that is where our story begins. 

You must pick one of the clans to be in this. They are fighting against each other and therefore should be the only two races in here at the moment

Appearance:
Name:
Age:
Race:
Weapons:
Special abilities:
Bio:
Interesting Info.:


----------

